# TLD20 for jigging ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm wishing I had jigging set up for AJ and small Grouper. I have a spare TLD20 I could use, but I'm not sure it's fast enough or has enough drag. I'm thinking about paring it with the MH Terez rod.,


----------



## DBgalveston (May 4, 2011)

IMO it's hard to have a reel that does both aj and grouper but you can do it as many of us have. but i have found that a high speed reel 6:1 works great for aj( tends to get more bites due to the speed if the jig ripping through the water column) where as a grouper tends not to bite at that speed. if i remember right the tld is 3.?:1 if it is it will do ok for grouper. its just going to be hard to get the speed to get those aj's to bite.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

What would be a decent entry level rig for jigging ? I'm not opposed to a spinning rig and love the big Shimano Bait Runner my son has. Is that a reel capable of jigging ? I'm not sure if the frame is metal or not.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you go with spinning go with Shimano Saragosa 18000 gear ratio 4.9:1 and for conventional go with Shimano Trinidad 40N. The 40N is a narrow spool is good for jigging so line won't lay on one side of the reel. The 40N gear ratio is 4.9:1. The right gear ratio for jigging reels are 4.1:1-5.1:1. You can't go wrong if you buy a reel in those gear ratio. Any higher gear ratio reel is good for working poppers/stickbait. Also I would go with a light weight jigging rod so your outfit won't weigh so much. So you can jig all day and won't be fatigue. Look into the Xzoga jigging rods at www.jdmtackle.com. Great price and won't break the bank!!!


----------



## DBgalveston (May 4, 2011)

x2 on the gosa 18k its a great reel for the gulf and if you want you can switch it to a different rod and throw top waters with it. also im not sure where ur located at but if you are looking for a great rod that will last, call Chris at serious tackle in LaMarque he is a great local store and his brand sea magic jigging rods less than $200 with a great warranty. 

PS if you go conventional go with an acid rod from jprods there budget acid jigger is around 250 and having an acid rod will keep you from wrapping the line around you rod tip( I have seen it happen to two many ppl)


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

End Tuition, I have three brand new in the box Torium 30's that are perfect for jigging. Shamino made these reels for jigging and we have had great success. I no longer have a boat. Academy sells these reels for $200.00 plus tax. I paid $175.00 for each of these reels and no tax. I would be willing to sell to you for the same price, brand new in the box. Saves you about $50.00 per reel.


----------

